# [PORTAGE] virtual/fam ebuild

## vArDo

Looknijcie na to:

```

vlaptop vardo # emerge -upv world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "virtual/fam".

!!! Problem with ebuild x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.16

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Na bugs.gentoo.org znalazlem cos takiego:

Obczailem, ze ten virtual/fam jest zwiazany chyba z gnome-vfs bo dostaje:

```
 vlaptop vardo # emerge -pv gnome-vfs

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "virtual/fam".
```

Po usunieci "virtual/fam" z zaleznosci z ebuilda do gnome-vfs oczywiscie nie ma juz tego bledu. Choc dla calego world wystepuje, ale sie zatrzymuje na czyms innym co znaczy, ze w innym ebuildzie tez mam cos takiego - moge to znalezc, pozostaje jednak pytanie: czy tak mozna? Tzn. czy gnome-vfs bedzie poprawnie dzialal?

Na bugs.gentoo.org znalazlem cos takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ID  	 Sev  	 Pri  	 Plt  	 Assignee  	 Status  	 Resolution  	 Summary
> 
> 67170 	nor 	P2 	All 	foser@gentoo.org 	NEW 		Add virtual/fam for fam & gamin
> ...

 

Ma ktos podobny problem? Esyncowalem wczoraj.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## phil

```
cd /etc; rm make.profile; ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2004.2 make.profile
```

P

----------

## vArDo

 *phil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cd /etc; rm make.profile; ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2004.2 make.profile
> ```
> ...

 

I've done:

```

 cd /etc; rm make.profile; ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.2 make.profile

```

Because portage said that one you had written is deprecated. Neverless is works.  :Smile:  I just think - way? My profile was: gcc34-x86-2004.2. Suppose something is bad with it. Do you know what? :>

Thanks for answering.

vArDo

----------

## phil

Yes, you are correct, that is the right path.  I figured that out myself after I posted and was going to correct it today.  As for your gcc- profile, I really don't know, this is the first time I've dealth with the profile issue this deeply; the last time an emerge of portage gave me the sets to update, but I never looked at the other options.  Why are there old profiles listed if we shouldn't use them?  Regardless, I think if you're on 2004.2 you should be fine, until a newer portage update tells you so.   :Wink: 

Hopefully someone will chime in and point us to learn more about the profiles.

P

----------

## vArDo

 *phil wrote:*   

> Regardless, I think if you're on 2004.2 you should be fine, until a newer portage update tells you so.  
> 
> 

 

I've played a little with profiles but now I suppose I will only do sth with them if portage says me to.  :Very Happy: 

vArDo

----------

